# الحساسات الكهربائية



## bassel hatem (21 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
حقيقة ما دفعني لطرح الموضوع هو بحثي عن شرح كامل لحساسات الرطوبة ولكني لم اوفق حتى الان, وكما تعلمون فان حساسات الرطوبة كثيرا ما تعترضنا في الاجهزة الطبية و بخاصة اجهزةinfant incubator و بالتالي من لديه شرح عن هذا النوع من الحساسات ان لا يبخل علينا بها 
بجميع الاحوال اليكم الرابط التالي لشرح موجز عن جميع انواع الحساسات لمجموعة من اصدقائي من خريجي جامعة حلب جزاهم الله كل خير 

http://www.nawatt.i8.com/Waled/sensor.htm


----------



## bat_man2422 (11 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على الإفادة


----------



## فداء (12 أبريل 2010)

www.sensedu.com\html.menu


----------

